
Elon Musk Interview – NPR Marketplace - Rick-Butler
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/corner-office/teslas-elon-musk-cars-design-and-those-falcon-doors
======
tsotha
I really hope he can get SpaceX back on track this year. If they have another
failure we'll see an endless stream of stories about how Musk should have
known better than to split his efforts over two companies, and how rockets
that don't cost a billion dollars can't possibly be safe.

Tesla... well, we'll see when the Model 3 comes out. That will be the dividing
line between the producer of overpriced toys for rich people (and Norwegians)
and a maker of mass market cars.

